# want to buy laptop under 60000/- please help!



## polupoka (Mar 27, 2015)

Hello everyone! i want to buy a laptop as soon as possible. My need is-
1.5th gen core i5,
2.8 gb ram,
3.great audio,
4.nvidia minimum 840m graphics card.
5.if possible backlit keyboard.
6.minimum 1600*900 resolution screen.

 kindly help me. thanx in advance


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

Z50 Fhd model with 840m is what you should get.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 27, 2015)

@OP, 900p+ resolution, 840m and 5th gen i5 isn't available in your budget.

Friend [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION], I don't have any recommendation for this time. Would you like to recommend anything?


----------



## polupoka (Mar 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Z50 Fhd model with 840m is what you should get.


 seeing! thanx for ur concern.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> @OP, 900p+ resolution, 840m and 5th gen i5 isn't available in your budget.
> 
> Friend  @kg11sgbg , I don't have any recommendation for this time. Would you like to recommend anything?


 yup i saw a dell one but it has amd crap graphics! will not buy until my config is available! I can extend 62 max!

- - - Updated - - -

What about HP envy 15k 101tx ? It has 768p screen n 4th gen though! :/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2015)

polupoka said:


> seeing! thanx for ur concern.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



What our friend $hadow recommended is available for 53K with FHD screen

That HP model has DDR3 850M with HD screen for 60k (should've been with FHD screen or DDR5 850M  )

better GPU vs higher screen resolution? Your call mate.


----------



## polupoka (Mar 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What our friend $hadow recommended is available for 53K with FHD screen
> 
> That HP model has DDR3 850M with HD screen for 60k (should've been with FHD screen or DDR5 850M  )
> 
> better GPU vs higher screen resolution? Your call mate.


if you are on my place then what should you buy?  can get HP envy 15k101tx and 1 tb my passport ultra for 59994/- only(coupon valid till 30th march) or Z50 Fhd model with 840m for 53k(kindly give me a link of this) ?????


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2015)

polupoka said:


> if you are on my place then what should you buy?  can get HP envy 15k101tx and 1 tb my passport ultra for 59994/- only9coupon valid till 30th march) or Z50 Fhd model with 840m for 53k(kindly give me a link of this) ?????



I would've went for the HP one for that DDR3 (should've been DDR5  ) 850M.

Link for Z50-70:

Lenovo z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-429607) Rs.52775 Price in India - Buy Lenovo z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-429607) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## polupoka (Mar 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I would've went for the HP one for that DDR3 (should've been DDR5  ) 850M.
> 
> Link for Z50-70:
> 
> Lenovo z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-429607) Rs.52775 Price in India - Buy Lenovo z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-429607) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


thanx... will buy soon! just thinking whether to buy from snapdeal or not! cos snapdeal as far as I know has the worst customer support! they even have no tollfree numbers!  In flip it is @60990/- will go to a brick n morter store tomorrow! thanx saiyangoku.. good night!


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2015)

I would pick display over graphic any day. Reason being you are not always gaming but most of the time surfing and watching movies and FHD makes a big impact on that. Better try your local store for a deal. And also try to get rid of all the accessories they try to give you rather bargain for a laptop with out accessories.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I would pick display over graphic any day. Reason being you are not always gaming but most of the time surfing and watching movies and FHD makes a big impact on that. Better try your local store for a deal. And also try to get rid of all the accessories they try to give you rather bargain for a laptop with out accessories.



+1, for this comment,which is fully logical and beneficial for OP. Ultimate his choice.
Better to wait for 3~4 months,so as to cool down the price for core-i5(5th Generation).
What [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] has suggested is good if OP likes it.


----------



## Siddhartht (Mar 28, 2015)

polupoka said:


> Hello everyone! i want to buy a laptop as soon as possible. My need is-
> 1.5th gen core i5,
> 2.8 gb ram,
> 3.great audio,
> ...



Hmm, if you can leave the particular requirement of nvidia gpu, then Dell inspiron 5000 series might just be perfect. It has excellent (IPS)screen, backlit keyboard and a well built body, along with good after sales support....the only caveat ? The kinda sorta just ok Radeon R7 265.

HP in current form is a let down, thanks to subpar TN panels(even laptops >80K !!) and Lenovo is just fine, except for build quality. Dell 7000 series does contain somewhat respectable Radeon R9 270, still it starts @70K and is not a logical buy.


----------



## polupoka (Mar 28, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Hmm, if you can leave the particular requirement of nvidia gpu, then Dell inspiron 5000 series might just be perfect. It has excellent (IPS)screen, backlit keyboard and a well built body, along with good after sales support....the only caveat ? The kinda sorta just ok Radeon R7 265.
> 
> HP in current form is a let down, thanks to subpar TN panels(even laptops >80K !!) and Lenovo is just fine, except for build quality. Dell 7000 series does contain somewhat respectable Radeon R9 270, still it starts @70K and is not a logical buy.



Thank you very much for your opinion... i searched dell inspiron 5000 and found that its a touchscreen laptop! no touchscreen please!  my bro just wanna play all games n great audio quality and watch movies n i wanna transfer files fast. yeah...as per my experience I never buy any amd powered laptop-be it gpu or cpu! gone to chandni chowk and found hp envy 101tx @61k!  thanx again 
*Siddhartht.*

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> I would pick display over graphic any day. Reason being you are not always gaming but most of the time surfing and watching movies and FHD makes a big impact on that. Better try your local store for a deal. And also try to get rid of all the accessories they try to give you rather bargain for a laptop with out accessories.


  Ya *$hadow*.. If it is me then I would go for display too! i just play mortral kombat(upcomig MKX!!!!! ),injustice and Contest of Champions(android) ... no other games .
But it is for my newly adult brother n he wants gaming horsepower,best sound and sexy slim metal body! we can max expend 66k with 1 tb external PHDD.

*kg11sgbg* 	 .. He cannot wait more than 7 days .. i tried to convince him! he just compromised with 4th gen cpu..   I may buy hp envy 101tx soon... just i wanted the display 900p n ya ips!  

So guys,thanx all for helping me... if anyone find -core i5,ips,900p display,nvidia 840m gpu,n beats audio(or equivalent)..and great looking laptop please tell me here...I will be thankful and my bro will be happy


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2015)

polupoka said:


> Thank you very much for your opinion... i searched dell inspiron 5000 and found that its a touchscreen laptop! no touchscreen please!  my bro just wanna play all games n great audio quality and watch movies n i wanna transfer files fast. yeah...as per my experience I never buy any amd powered laptop-be it gpu or cpu! gone to chandni chowk and found hp envy 101tx @61k!  thanx again
> *Siddhartht.*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Dude if the device is only meant for gaming I would advice you get a desktop. At this budget you can get a kickass desktop.

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> +1, for this comment,which is fully logical and beneficial for OP. Ultimate his choice.
> Better to wait for 3~4 months,so as to cool down the price for core-i5(5th Generation).
> What [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] has suggested is good if OP likes it.



Well initially he laptops are going to cost a lot and I do no think OP can wait that much.


----------



## polupoka (Mar 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Dude if the device is only meant for gaming I would advice you get a desktop. At this budget you can get a kickass desktop.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -cannot wait or buy desktop... ordered
> *HP Pavilion 15-P209TX 15.6-inch Laptop (core i7-5500U/8GB/1TB/15.6 inch/Windows 8.1/NVIDIA GetForce 840M/With Laptop Bag)" from flipkart*
> ...



ya you are right! bro is jumping now... every 6 hours he is tracking it! lol


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

And one more thing the jbl speakers are superior to the beats one coz of the depth and clarity.


----------



## polupoka (Mar 31, 2015)

Samsung laptops have jbl speakers,right?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 31, 2015)

polupoka said:


> Samsung laptops have jbl speakers,right?



They used to have. But now sammy has kind of drifted apart from laptops


----------



## polupoka (Apr 5, 2015)

*My new laptop..Howz it?  thanx all from the core!*


----------



## $hadow (Apr 5, 2015)

^^congo bro


----------



## Minion (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry for late replie I find out this 
*www.hpshopping.in/HP_ENVY_Notebook_-_15-k201tx_Laptop.
Should set you back by 64k.

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2015)

polupoka said:


> *i.imgur.com/86TO4py.jpg
> 
> My new laptop..Howz it?  thanx all from the core!



Congrats...


----------

